
What about a blog reader where you can prioritize the blogs to which you are subscribed and bloggers get this info as feedback? - amichail

======
amichail
If you care more about blog X than blog Y, you might give blog X higher
priority so that you would see its posts first.

This info in turn can be used to give feedback to bloggers. They would see not
only the number of people subscribed to their blog but also the priorities
that they have assigned to it.

As a blogger, this might tell you that you should focus on quality rather than
quantity for example.

~~~
run4yourlives
Not a bad idea, Some thoughts though:

1\. How does it make you money? 2\. How do I know, as a blogger, who is
"rating" me? If I write a blog on personal finance, and you check that after
20 celebrity blogs, do I consider that valuable? Is it? Am I 20th or better?

~~~
amichail
If most people don't rank your blog highly, then you might think about
focusing more on quality, cutting down the number of posts, or both.

~~~
run4yourlives
I think you're missing my point. "Most people" isn't what I'm getting at. It's
the type of person that is doing the ranking that I'm concerned about. For
example, my blog on personal finance might be targeted to financial planners.
Their opinions of where my blog ranks to them are more important to me than
the opinions of the 18 year olds who have a passing interest in finance after
they read all about justin and Angelina.

If both of those groups are taken at face value by your system, how is it
helping me as an author?

